# UFN results



## Andrew Green (Apr 6, 2006)

- Chael Sonnen defeated Trevor Prangley by unanimous decision.  (30-27 on all cards)
- Josh Koscheck defeated Ansar Chalangov by RNC at 3:29 of Rd. 1
- Dan Christison defeated Brad Imes by Arm Bar at 3:34 in Rd. 3
- Jon Fitch defeated Josh Burkman by RNC at 4:58 of Rd. 2
- Luke Cummo defeats Jason Von Flue by unanimous decision
- Chris Leben defeated Luigi Fioravanti by unanimous decision
- Josh Neer defeated Joe Stevenson by unanimous decision (29-28 on all cards)
- Rashad Evans defeated Sam Hoger by split decision (29-28 Hoger, 29-28 30-27 Evans
- Stephan Bonnar defeated Keith Jardine by unanimous decision


----------



## rutherford (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to say, I thought Josh Neer and Joe Stevenson were about the only fight worth watching last night.  And not because Joe was so bloody his hair turned red.  I think Joe got pretty discouraged after that knee bar and didn't show his best game after that, but it was still the best event with both fighters showing a lot of heart.

Too bad we didn't get to see the first five events.


----------

